# Seam Ripping



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

When you take the tag off with a seam ripper, and sew your own tag on, is it noticeable at all?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Not if done properly. 

It can be, and most often is, done in such a way that it is not noticeable at all.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

if the job is done properly, no. also, using the same color thread is key.


----------

